# Can someone please tell me where I can find these tuning pegs?



## epicpenguin (Dec 6, 2013)

I can see that they are made by hipshot but i can find them anywhere on the site and after googling around for the past half an hour I cant find any trace of them. If someone knows where I can buy them from that would be awesome.


----------



## Stereordinary (Dec 6, 2013)

I want those too!


----------



## capone1 (Dec 6, 2013)

This ^


----------



## esp_eraser (Dec 6, 2013)

That ^

Really nice design


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like maybe aftermarket/replacement tuner buttons.


----------



## BrokenAvenger (Dec 6, 2013)

i'd have to go with Prophetable on this one

could always email Patrick From ......... guitars about it
he most likely got them made for him by a local (local to him) machining shop
(purely speculation)


----------



## skeels (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup.... buttons.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Dec 7, 2013)

Not exactly the same but...




| Rockinger Guitars - Webshop for guitars, guitar parts, supplies for making guitars, effects pedals, strings, and accessories for guitars and basses


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like Hipshot open gear tuners with Schaller buttons (in SatinChrome)
Guitar-Button 10-SC | Schaller-Electronic


----------



## jafurman (Dec 7, 2013)

Rick Toone put tuners that look extremely similar, if not identical, to those on his Black Dove build (see the second picture here). He said that they were custom Hipshots, so your best bet for getting your hands on them would be to contact Hipshot.


----------



## tmo (Dec 8, 2013)

Thomann.de sells those tunning pegs...


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 8, 2013)

You can order them directly from Hipshot.

Source: I've ordered them directly from Hipshot.


----------



## epicpenguin (Dec 9, 2013)

@tmo or @canuk brian please can you provide a link for that?

Unfortunately I think you guys are right. They are not available to buy stock you will have to buy the parts separate.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 9, 2013)

epicpenguin said:


> @tmo or @canuk brian please can you provide a link for that?
> 
> Unfortunately I think you guys are right. They are not available to buy stock you will have to buy the parts separate.



Home > Hipshot Products

Call them directly.


----------



## tmo (Dec 10, 2013)

^this or

These are from schaller, they may be compatible, I don't know

Schaller Guitar-Button 10-BC - Thomann Portugal

or

Schaller Guitar-Button 10-CH - Thomann Portugal

or

Schaller Guitar-Button 10-NI - Thomann Portugal


----------



## epicpenguin (Dec 11, 2013)

tmo said:


> ^this or
> 
> These are from schaller, they may be compatible, I don't know
> 
> ...



Cheers mate  is there any way tell if they are compatible?


----------



## tmo (Dec 11, 2013)

epicpenguin said:


> Cheers mate  is there any way tell if they are compatible?



You are an email away to find that out... email thomann and ask...?

Hipshot can also be a solution in ordering direct.


----------



## vansinn (Dec 11, 2013)

google "hipshot opengear tuners", hit Hipshots page: Classic Open Gear Guitar Tuning Machines > Store > Hipshot Products, click Dimensions tab, open/download PDF: http://www.hipshotproducts.com/files/all/hbtuners.pdf

EDIT: It's of course the Ultralights docs: http://www.hipshotproducts.com/files/all/ultralites.pdf
And I'm not sure the needed shaft dimensions can be derived..

Click the Thomann link above, copy and google "Schaller Guitar-Button 10-NI", hit second link: Guitar-Button 10-BC | Schaller-Electronic
click Technical Drawing tab, and locate: Guitar-Button 10-BC | Schaller-Electronic dimensions page.

All measurements for comparisons seems to be there


----------



## Stereordinary (Dec 11, 2013)

Here's some dimensions for the Hipshot classic open gear tuners. I requested this info from Hipshot, and they sent me a drawing. It was missing some info, so I drew this with the missing info indicated, and Oscar at Hipshot took those measurements for me. This should be accurate enough that anyone designing a headstock around these tuners can use it. Obviously it doesn't show dimensions for the actual buttons, least of all the knurled barrel type asked about in this thread.

Just thought it might be of use in this thread.


----------



## darren (Dec 11, 2013)

Those buttons are available from Hipshot. They're the "K type" originally designed for Steve Klein.


----------

